# Inverted double-acting twin oscillator



## SignalFailure (Nov 19, 2010)

Almost finished this one, thought I'd bung it in here rather than 'work in progress' as there's no build diary. It's a first assembly and needs a lot of cleaning up as mostly fabricated construction so sorry about the poor finish - ignore the vile fasteners too! Not yet ready to run as it needs some more amateur fettling.


----------



## rleete (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Clean it up a bit and show us a video of it running!


----------



## kjk (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice - Your own design?


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Way to go Paul! Looks good, a bit of TLC and your all set. I guess you were able to get all of the holes in that central valve column sorted out after all ;D Man that is a way cool looking engine. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak (Nov 19, 2010)

Paul,

Looking Good :bow:

Reminds me of 19th Century oscillating paddle wheeler. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cfellows (Nov 19, 2010)

I like it! What's the bore and stroke?

Chuck


----------



## SignalFailure (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks all, hope to have it running before too long, I need to find (or wind) some 3mm OD springs.

Bob, well spotted ;D, it was designed to drive a model paddle steamer (but not by me Woodguy!).

Chuck, it's 14mmx14mm... roughly!.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Nov 20, 2010)

Great design Paul, but please shoot the pozidrive screws out. It's a little bit shocking when I see the quality of machining and finishing
 th_rulze And th_wwp (more!)

Zapjack (Eur)


----------



## SignalFailure (Nov 20, 2010)

ZAPJACK  said:
			
		

> ... please shoot the pozidrive screws out.(more!)
> 
> stickpoke I did say ignore the vile screws ;D I just ran out of M2.5 socket-heads (almost as horrible) and can't face making a load of cheese-head screws just yet.


----------

